# HTC Thunderbolt Bricked, Won't Charge Or Turn On



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

as you read in the topic title. My HTC thunderbolt is dead. nothing. no yellow / green light at all. This phone hasn't contacted liquid or been dropped / thrown violently. (although thinking about it now heh) This has happened before..but a simple battery pull for about 20 minutes and a restart got me going again. Now...it won't work. I'm not a noob where I flashed the wrong radio or something stupid like that. I had fully functioning Thunderbolt with LiquidSmooth ICS JMOD MR2. Before my phone decided to commit permanent suicide, it was rebooting to the boot screen every hour or so to the LiquidSmooth boot animation while I was using PowerAmp. Then I shut if off normally (just like last time..) and now it won't charge turn on, or do ANYTHING. it won't even go to the HTC logo where I can go to clockwork or the hBOOT menu. I'm running out of options. If anyone could give me advice. That would be great, as I cannot afford another one :___;

Thanks for your time = ]


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

New battery time??


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

santod said:


> New battery time??


I have a standard HTC Thunderbolt battery and a extended battery...both will not charge or turn on the phone


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Get any response when you plug into pc?


----------



## lunar35 (Nov 22, 2011)

Do you have an SD card in it? Sometimes my phone will do the same thing and I can fix it by removing the SD card and charging.


----------



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

Patrick A. said:


> Do you have an SD card in it? Sometimes my phone will do the same thing and I can fix it by removing the SD card and charging.


I got a used HTC Rezound. It's amazing...it's everything the T-Bolt should have been

Lightning Will Not Strike Twice for My Thunderbolt.

Thank you for your concern and support....but it's a future spare parts phone on craigslist now.

This thread can be locked now.


----------



## nap12300 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm having the same exact problem. Did you get it working or does anyone else have ideas to get the phone to charge and boot again?


----------

